# R35 without the spoiler !?



## GT1 (May 28, 2008)

Hi,

i realy like the new GTR!

But i think he looks better without the big spoiler ... look at the fakes:







What you think ?

Is it possible to remove him without heavy problems at high speed?
If there is a down force problem, is it possible to solf it with a little spoiler and a diffusor like the f430?


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello & welcome , and I dont think it does .


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

yes it looks nice sans boot spoiler.


----------



## J.A. (Mar 26, 2008)

Better without!!!!


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

it's a big very heavy car and needs downforce at high speeds otherwise if you slam on the brakes, you'll be facing the other direction very quickly. the 430 is much much lighter and the diffuser can cope with the load. the gt-r cannot though. it needs the wing.


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

tokyogtr said:


> it's a big very heavy car and needs downforce at high speeds otherwise if you slam on the brakes, you'll be facing the other direction very quickly. the 430 is much much lighter and the diffuser can cope with the load. the gt-r cannot though. it needs the wing.


Exactly. 

Fine if you just use the car for driving your mother to church on Sundays, but if you want to use it you'd better leave it on. :nervous:


----------



## sarnie (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks shit without the wing.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

keep the spoiler imho.:clap:


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

supracat said:


> keep the spoiler imho.:clap:


X2. :clap:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks sh*t with and without the spoiler,so leave it on,as it adds some downforce


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

it messes with all the dynamics if you remove it.


----------



## Phoenix (Apr 10, 2008)

mindlessoath said:


> it messes with all the dynamics if you remove it.


ditto to the mind. 

it looks poo w/o imo

generally, after 75 / 80 mph, the downforce becomes significant. We have already seen data regards lateral acceleration showing 0.98 g increasing to 1.04 g or greater at speed. 

If you take a corner / sweeper at high speed you will not have the required downforce to negotiate as well as with the spoiler (or 'him' , haha), especially if you apply the brakes to any degree you will get more lift and the tail will come out. Even high-speed straight-line braking will be compromised. Not good. 

The only time I remove the spoiler is drag racing to reduce .....uh drag.
or if you are trying to keep a lower profile (sleeper) in city traffic. Highway, no.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

anyone have the picture with the GT_R in the wind tunnel? its on the nissan site somewhere, but i dont have it off hand. it shows the air and how its directed.


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

NISSAN Press Room NISSAN GT-R


----------



## exoprotoss (Mar 12, 2008)

I think it looks better without. Can we have a picture of the GT-R without a rear spoiler and Nissan badges?

PS: Check my avatar


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

sarnie said:


> Looks shit without the wing.


I've got the same opinion


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

its a bit like the old escort cossie scenario - i remember going into the f**d dealer and they had one of the latter small turbo cossies for sale - one of the very last new ones in fact. - it was 'dewinged' and just looked horrible, and totally missed the point about what the cossies were all about.

I once took the rear spoiler off my old 3dr cossie to prepare the car for concours, and boy did the car suddenly lose its presence!

I guess same with the GTR........:sadwavey:


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

the R35 spoiler could be improved for better aero, but thats all i would do. those big wings wont help imo.


----------



## DeusExMaxima (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone know where I can score an R35 spoiler without having to go to the stealership and paying $1,300.


----------



## paulc (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm sure that I've seen some pics of the V spec with no spoiler. 
Anyone else seen them?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

the spec-v has a carbon fiber spoiler. you may have seen a picture with it off for a moment, but it will come with one.


----------



## Chamber (Jun 26, 2008)

i think it looks better with a spoiler.....maybe a slightly different spoiler? but definitely a spoiler or some sort of low profile one should be there


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

Like an EVO and Supra without a spoiler Sh..t


----------

